# Bison Temp Help



## SmokeyLee15 (May 25, 2021)

Not sure if this is considered a 'Wild Game' but my friends sister owns a Bison farm and she game me two racks of ribs, a brisket and a bunch of ground. What are the done temps? Are they similar to Beef? I know I can find a random article online but I trust you all more. Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2021)

Great meat. It is leaner then beef. So keep that in mind. I've bought the small steaks from time to time. And cook to the top end of med rare. Seasoned with just salt and pepper.


----------



## mike243 (May 26, 2021)

Treat it like good beef, have cooked it several times over the years with 0 problems and great flavor.


----------



## krj (May 26, 2021)

Agreed with the above of treating it just like beef. Steve is correct though that the fat content is less than beef, so be careful because with less fat to render there is a higher chance to overcook it.


----------

